# The VAC - U



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Mid May 1954, while milking the cows dad says to mom we need to get a new tractor with a PTO unit. The MH 20 has the power to run the baler I bought at auction last fall but it doesn't have the pto shaft nor live power. 
After breakfast we got in the pick up to visit some dealers. Since Massey Harris tractors are dear to dad they were the first stop. Looked at a MH colt decided it was just to small for the farming we do. The MH mustang looked like the 20 and had a pto and 3 point hitch. Dad talked to the dealer some and told mom that the dealer didn't want to take the 20 in on trade as most wanted bigger tractors with 3 point hitches these days.
Next stop was a Case dealer. Those Case tractors are some ugly looking things dad said as he walked down the row of SC & DC models. At the end of the row however sat a VAC-U. Looked like a tractor should with out all that steering stuff hanging out to catch stuff.
Dad talked to the dealer who said it could be delivered the next day but the cultvators would be a month.
Nice orange tractor, foot throddle as well as a hand one, Live power pto, and 3 point hitch.
Next day it was delivered with a 2 -14 3 point hitch plow. 
Out to the field dad and I went to plow up some corn ground. Dad made a few rounds and told me to get in the seat. Son he said this is going to be your tractor so you might just as soon start learning how to drive and work it, I was 8 years old.
The cultivators came and were mounted on the tractor. To this day I am sure they didn't belong on that tractor as they were so heavy on the front end I had to stop at the end of a corn row and haul on the steering wheel to turn that bear around. 
Then it was haying time. Oh that live power was sweet, running that T45 IH baler, of course dad wouldn't let me drive then. I sat on the twine box and made sure every bale tied, And ran for this and that. 
I spent a lot of time on that VAC and have a lot of other storys till she went to a new home in 1959.
__________________


----------

